# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  99 نائباً سابقاًً يحاولون استعادة مقاعدهم النيابية

## الحوت

أظهرت الكشوفات الرسمية للمرشحين للانتخابات القادمة أن شهيَّة (99) نائبا سابقا انفتحت على العودة إلى المقعد النيابي الذي شغلوه في مجالس سابقة، موقع "شبكة منتديات الحصن الجامعية " يقدم هذه الإحصائية بأسماء النوَّاب السابقين الذين يحاولون استعادة مقاعدهم النيابية: 


*دائرة عمان الأولى 
1. المهندس خليل حسن خليل عطيه.
2. المحامي راشد عوده الراشد البرايسه/ الدعجه.
3. الحاج عبد الحفيظ طالب أحمد الحيت.
4. المهندس عزام جميل فارس الهنيدي. 

*دائرة عمان الثانية 
1. محمد سلمي حسان الكوز "أبو رائد".
2. محمد حسين سلمي الكوز "أبو عمار".
3. د.عبد المجيد محمد محمود الأقطش.
4. الشيخ حمزة عباس حسين منصور.
5. موسى علي محمد الوحش.
6. الشيخ عبد المنعم رأفت أبو زنط.

*دائرة عمان الثالثة: 
1. الدكتور ممدوح صالح حمد العبادي.
2. مروان حامد محمود سلطان.
3. الدكتورعوده بطرس عوده القوَّاس.

*دائرة عمان الرابعة 
1. نايف إبراهيم سالم أبو محفوظ..
2. مطير أحمد عبدالله البستنجي.
3. حمد صالح العبدالله أبو زيد. 

* دائرة عمان الخامسة 
1. الدكتور محمد عبد الله الحمد أبو هديب.
2. توجان فيصل قلاجري كوجك (رفعت دعوى للإبقاء على ترشيحها الذي رفضته وزارة الداخلية).

* دائرة عمان السادسة 
1. المهندس مني حسني شوماف صوبر.
2. هاشم خليل محمد القيسي.

* دائرة عمان السابعة 
1. أحمد عوده محارب العجارمة.

* دائرة الكرك الأولى 
1. عبدالله غانم سليمان الزريقات.

* دائرة الكرك الثانية 
1. المهندس عبد الهادي عطا الله المجالي.
2. الدكتور رائد إبراهيم خلف الحجازين.

* دائرة الكرك الثالثة 
1. المهندس عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونه.

*دائرة الكرك الرابعة 
1. جميل سالم سلامه الحشوش.
2. جمعة عبد صلاح الشعار.
3. محمود عبد اللطيف الهويمل.

*دائرة الكرك السادسة 
1. محمد أحمد فارس الحمايده.

*دائرة البلقاء الأولى 
1. فخري اسكندر حنا الداوود
2. المحامي محمود عواد إسماعيل الخرابشة.
3. الدكتور هاشم أحمد مطلق الدباس.
4. الدكتور عبد اللطيف سليمان سالم العربيات.

*دائرة البلقاء الثانية 
1. محمد خليل محمد عقل.

*دائرة البلقاء الثالثة 
1. علي سليمان محمد الشطي.

*دائرة عجلون الأولى 
1. عرب محمد مصطفى الصمادي.
2. رضا خليل خوري حداد.
3. الدكتور وديع ميشيل سعيد الزوايدة.

*دائرة عجلون الثانية (كفرنجه) 
1. الدكتور أحمد محمود سالم عناب.
2. المهندس عبدالله عبد الرحمن محمد الفريحات. 

*دائرة بدو الشمال 
1. ضيف الله فرحان محمد الكعيبر السرحان.
2. ظاهر فهيد ذعار الفايز.
3. خالد علي محمد البريك.
4. المهندس سعد هايل عوده السرور.

*دائرة المفرق
1. نواف فارس عليان الخوالدة
2. المحامي غانم عامر أبو ربيع أبو ربيع.
3. المحامي عبد الكريم فيصل ضيف الله الدغمي / المشاقبة.
4. الدكتور محمد طلب مسلم أبو عليم.
5. فايز عبدالله منيزل الشديفات.

*دائرة العقبة 
1. الدكتور محمد حريزي عبد السلام البدري. 
2. زياد كمال مصطفى الشويخ. 

*دائرة معان الأولى 
1. توفيق محمود حسين كريشان.

*دائرة معان الثانية 
1. عبد الله حسين مطلق الهباهبة.

*دائرة جرش 
1. الدكتور هاشم عبد الكريم علي الزبون.
2. الشيخ سليمان سلامه السعد الخلف/ الريموني.
3. علي عقله عطيه القوقزة.
4. مفلح حمد منيزل الرحيمي/ بني حسن.
5. رياض أحمد داود عثمان.

*دائرة الطفيلة الأولى 
1. أدب مبارك صالح.
2. حسين عطيه موسى القيسي.
3. الدكتور عبد الله علي عوده العكايله.

*دائرة الطفيلة الثانية 
1. إنصاف أحمد سلامه الخوالدة.
2. أحمد عطا الله ضبعان النعانعة.

*دائرة مادبا الأولى 
1. الشيخ سليمان عواد سليمان أبو غيث.

*دائرة مادبا الثانية
1. الدكتورة فلك سليمان مبارك الجمعاني.

*دائرة بدو الجنوب 
1. الدكتور عبد الله هارون الجازي/ الحويطات.
2. سند حماد علي النعيمات.
3. بخيت محمد عوض المنايعة.

*دائرة الزرقاء الأولى 
1. سلامه عطا الله منيزل الغويري.
2. بسام سلامه موسى حدادين.
3. الدكتورة الصيدلانية حياة حسين علي المسيمي.
4. المهندس فؤاد مصطفى إبراهيم الخلفات.
5. منصور سيف الدين مراد. 

*دائرة الزرقاء الثانية 
1. مخلد عوده إبراهيم الزواهرة.
2. موسى بركات سعود الزواهرة.
3. موسى رشيد شرقي الخلايلة.
4. إبراهيم سليمان سلمان المشوخي.

*دائرة الزرقاء الثالثة 
1. نواف مقبل سلمان معلي الزيود.

*دائرة الزرقاء الرابعة 
1. جعفر يوسف أحمد الحوراني.
2. مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه/ الدعجة.

*دائرة اربد الأولى (القصبة)
1. الدكتور الصيدلاني محمد حسن محمد البزور.
2. يونس أحمد حميدان الجمرة.

*دائرة اربد الثانية (بني عبيد) 
1. الدكتور الصيدلاني عبد الرؤوف نهار الروابدة.
2. الحاج سامي علي محمد الخصاونة.
3. الدكتور راجي نور سعيد حداد.
4. الدكتور حسني أحمد خالد الشياب.

*دائرة اربد الرابعة (الرمثا)
1. فواز محمود مفلح الزعبي.

*دائرة اربد الخامسة (بني كنانة) 
1. مازن محمود موسى شرايعة الملكاوي.
2. ناريمان زهير أحمد الروسان.
3. الدكتور غازي محمد عزام عبيدات.
4. الدكتور سليمان فياض سليمان عبيدات.

*دائرة اربد السادسة (الكوره) 
1. الدكتور نبيل محمد سعيد نهار سليم مسلم.

*دائرة اربد السابعة (الأغوار الشمالية) 
1. محجم أبو مديرس الصقور.

*دائرة اربد الثامنة (الطيبة) 
1. مصطفى صالح محمد الجداية.

*دائرة اربد التاسعة (الوسطية) 
1. الدكتور محمود محسن فالح مهيدات
2. كامل بدر الكامل العمري. 

*دائرة بدو الوسط 
1. الدكتور غازي منور تركي الزبن.
2. صالح راضي مفلح الجبور.
3. غازي الدبوبي جراد أبو جنيب الفايز.

----------

